# BB.....not BB, but Brazen Behmor



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone answer a couple of basic questions. If using filter papers, do you wet them first or wet them in situ with the water going into the thermos to warm it. Also, do you put the filter paper straight into the mesh basket or just the plastic thing?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

No need to wet the filter paper (kalita wave 185) just place it directly into the plastic filter holder (remove the gold mesh basket as stated in the manual you should not use both together!)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> No need to wet the filter paper (kalita wave 185) just place it directly into the plastic filter holder (remove the gold mesh basket as stated in the manual you should not use both together!)


Thanks, I have not got the manual yet as the machine is out for delivery, but I thought to save time I would answer the odd question before it arose!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Fire away. Lots of very happy Behmor Brazen owners around these here parts!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time for the next question.....having set it up, I decided to make a brew with 500 mL water. Everything went welt I got out, enough to fill this cup (I will measure its capacity when I have drunk it) with just a very small amount left over. Has anyone measured the difference between what you put in and what you get out?

http://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b534/dfk41/F13EE283-34D4-4DE4-A47E-EA1786237C29_zpsrgv2cuob.jpg:storm:


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I have - the retention of water is about 2.2 * mass of coffee (as you'd expect with a pourover style thing)


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Time for the next question.....having set it up, I decided to make a brew with 500 mL water. Everything went welt I got out, enough to fill this cup (I will measure its capacity when I have drunk it) with just a very small amount left over. Has anyone measured the difference between what you put in and what you get out?


I tend to get around 444g out of 500 in. Depends on the grind & the coffee of course.

In answer to your original question about the paper filter - put it in the plastic filter holder, don't put it in the mesh basket or you'll have double filtration and a weak cup. The only time i'd advise a definite pre wetting of the filter is for say a 250ml brew. There is not much coffee to hold up the sides of the paper filter which can collapse inwards. I'm in the habit of prewetting and runnig it through the carafe to clean and pre warm.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I wet my filters in place, but don't use the gold mesh. I use 16 gram of coffee and fill to the calibration line, generally at 204 and 45 sec bloom for fresh....I've had the best flavours come through when using this amount.

Although doing little drinks like this is not recommended by brazen.

I keep thinking about selling mine on, cracking machine.....i just seem to be suffering with heart burn since I've been drinking filter coffee.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Wuyang said:


> i just seem to be suffering with heart burn since I've been drinking filter coffee.


I used to get this - extracting *more* seemed to solve it, I think that there is a fine line between "complex acidity" and "under-extraction"


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

robashton said:


> I used to get this - extracting *more* seemed to solve it, I think that there is a fine line between "complex acidity" and "under-extraction"


Cheers Rob


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wuyang said:


> ....i just seem to be suffering with heart burn since I've been drinking filter coffee.


Im the opposite , espresso does me in : (


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'm not sure that "following your gut" in this case means what most people think it means - but my health certainly improved when I got a refrac and started realising how much more I could push things


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Brewed coffee, dfk!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

robashton said:


> I'm not sure that "following your gut" in this case means what most people think it means - but my health certainly improved when I got a refrac and started realising how much more I could push things


Being new to the brazen myself, when you say push things - do you mean for greater taste/EY?

and how do you do this, just push more water through the same dose?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

robashton said:


> but my health certainly improved when I got a refrac












Latest model. "We're going to need a bigger cup....." or the readings are gonna be impossible....


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I've not really experimented with the Behmor that much compared to my other brew methods but I can say I tend to go for a high EY with a slightly lower TDS than what traditionally would have been recommended by the SCAE - in terms of taste it means more sweetness and fruit but less acidity and less stomach curdling.

I'm with @garydyke1 as now it's spro that does me in, so I limit myself on the intake of that. I've felt great this past couple of weeks with just the aeropress and lido3..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

26g coffee , 500g water . Aim for a TDS of 1.10-1.30 and with the right water and the right coffee , happy days......


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry to hijack, but what about grind, or is it not as important with the Brazen??


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MarkyP said:


> Sorry to hijack, but what about grind, or is it not as important with the Brazen??


Aim for a table salt type grind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tried some of that Nicaraguan stuff Casa were selling, as my second attempt. The first one was Jampit Hit with Malabar, so this is a little lighter....LOL Surprisingly refreshing and very drinkable. I am not going to hazard a guess yet at flavours as the stuff was only roasted on the 29th. A stab would be a hint of melon and I have not read the notes so have no idea. See how it develops tomorrow and see also if switching to Volvic makes a difference


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 26g coffee , 500g water . Aim for a TDS of 1.10-1.30 and with the right water and the right coffee , happy days......


Presumably if you stick with this formula, then the only variables the grind setting?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I found the sooner the coffee lands on my door step the easier I find it to get the flavours stated on the pack.....


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

For grind I do 11 to 13 on the lido 3. I tend to use quite a bit less of coffee than most people and a slightly courser grind...with great results.

Against fine sea salt...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Just tried some of that Nicaraguan stuff Casa were selling, as my second attempt. The first one was Jampit Hit with Malabar, so this is a little lighter....LOL Surprisingly refreshing and very drinkable. I am not going to hazard a guess yet at flavours as the stuff was only roasted on the 29th. A stab would be a hint of melon and I have not read the notes so have no idea. See how it develops tomorrow and see also if switching to Volvic makes a difference


Melon! In your coffee!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Presumably if you stick with this formula, then the only variables the grind setting?


Exactly


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Possibly worth trying:

Ashbeck

Volvic

Waitrose Essential 50/50 mix with Volvic

To see what works for you.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Can anyone answer a couple of basic questions. If using filter papers, do you wet them first or wet them in situ with the water going into the thermos to warm it. Also, do you put the filter paper straight into the mesh basket or just the plastic thing?


Are you going to do a technivorm moccamaster 741 vs brazen showdown?


----------

